# Btoon Classic with Superglue finish



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful trade with Btoon84. Nothing much to write pics tells everything 

​





​behind the scenes (pics from Btoon):​​





​
Special thanks to Nathan for his YouTube tutorial of superglue finish, it saved my time and gave good results. Comparing with cost and good results, I love CA glue over Poly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8_ulK-w7KE​


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow that is one sweet slinger my freind. Lucky you :thumbsup: .

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome job there eshot! It looks great! And that looks like a sexy virgin leather hide its resting on?! So everyone knows, ESHOTS pouches are amazing! That's what I got in the trade! Lucky me  Irfan, how many coats did you use? What process did you have for buffing?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> sexy virgin leather hide


It's extra tight leather! eshot pouches are amazing .. 

Great job Irfan, and awesome frame B!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep another Btoon classic!! liking that little bit of spalted stuff on top.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

So nice! :bowdown:


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Man that is awesome!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing slingshot :bowdown:

Amazing pouches :bowdown:

Amazing photos :bowdown:

That's all I have to say!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

super beautiful. Man, I think it should be called the pocket standard, cause that is what it should be.


----------

